# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Identification

## matmoore

I was hiking through the Olympic National Park, on the Washington coastline, when I ran into this little fellow. I didn't get any more pictures than this because I didn't wanna disturb the little guy but he was about 14cm long give or take a few cm in either direction. Does anyone happen to know what species they are?

----------

